# Game recipes



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Squirrel:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11834184

Wild Chicken (Negrito Style):
Kill, pluck and butcher and throw in the pot with some fern and rattan and a little salt if you have it. Serve with rice steamed in a bamboo. The rice comes out better than the chicken, but the soup's good.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's an easy squirrel recipe:

1. skin, clean and gut a few squirrels. Cut off and discard feet, tails and heads. 
2. Cook squirrels in a crock pot all day with carrots, peeled potatoes, salt, pepper and a little water.
Guess you could add onions, garlic and any other seasonings.

I've not tried this recipe, but an old uncle of mine (lifelong hunter now in his 80s) told it to me and says it's great.
Sounds to me like this recipe would work well for rabbit also.

happy trails


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Mmmm; like the idea, a little disclaimer might be necessary though.

Squirrel Pancakes.

Skin, gut and cut a squirrel across the spine, in half. Boil for 2-3 hours with Sage, Thyme and Rosemary (Chilli optional). Discard the water and use a fork to separate the flesh from the bone. Fry some small pancakes (here you can fry the squirrel meat, giving it a crisp texture) Serve with spring onions, adding sauces or salads as you wish.

Mmmmm, tree-rat!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Pidgeon Salad. (recommended by a friend)

Cut pidgeon breasts into small chunks, fry with bacon bits and crushed walnuts, serve on a bed of rocket and watercress, with lumps of your favourite cheese (Feta, Brie and Stilton all go well) drizzle with dressing. My mouth is watering at the idea.


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my favorite rescipe is squirrel purlo. Presure cook the squirrle till falling off bone. Cook yellow rice add onion peppers mix together simmer 30 or so min enjoy.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Chinese 'Roast' Pigeon.

It's actually deep fried and doable at home.



> 4 nos. of pigeon
> ½ bottle of Shaoxing wine
> ½ bottle of Chinese wine
> 5kg of water (equivalent to 5L)
> ...


link

Serve with spiced salt and prawn crackers.

Here's an occidental version with rosti and wild mushroom fricassee:

link










Comes bearing herbs


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

These all sound great, keep 'em coming!


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

I feel that this thread has been unjustifiably negelcted so i will share one of my all time fav small game recipes in hopes that it willl revive a thread that i personaly feel should be a sticky! you will need the following!!

BBq game tacos :

* some hot coals i prefer kingsford charcoal when im at home in my littel weber smokey joe! At camp i like ceder and Hickory, but any hard wood will do fine!
* your choice of small game my favorites hapen to be. Rabbit, squirrel, trout , Pheatsent or quail!
*salt and your choice of mexican fajita seasoning ( i like barilla )
* fresh cilantro, onion, peppes tomatoes, and of course avacados
*a mild bbq sauce semi sweet with either a shot of bourbon or vineger "your preferrence"
*can of black beans 
* your chice of cheese
*some flour or corn tortillas hard or soft your preffernce! i like whole wheat soft
*a lime or two and maybe some coronas
*shreaded lettuce of your choice ( i usually use baby spinach)

if your game is older rabbits or squirlls, you may whish to slow cook in a crock pot for a little while with a little watter and !/2 your bbq sauce.

for younger squirlls, rabbits, trout, and quail simply rub with fajita seasoning and grill or spit cook untill meat is well done through. glaze with bbq sauce midway through cooking and alow to char a bit for best flavor. grill peppers and onions aswell!

chop cilantro, dice tomatoes/avacodos, and drain beans miix togeather with juice from you lime to make a black bean pico!

Assemble ingrediants into tacos and top with cheese. Pop a corona top and enjoy! the fruits of your labor


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

ZDP-189 said:


> Squirrel:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11834184
> 
> Wild Chicken (Negrito Style):
> Kill, pluck and butcher and throw in the pot with some fern and rattan and a little salt if you have it. Serve with rice steamed in a bamboo. The rice comes out better than the chicken, but the soup's good.


I pray that one day I have the blessing of coming across I wild chicken!

Man I love chicken! I have more chicken recipes than you can throw a book at!

You can use my recipe above and sub chicken!

Cheers I'm firing up the grill to cook some chicken now!,


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

RockinRabbit said:


> I feel that this thread has been unjustifiably negelcted so i will share one of my all time fav small game recipes in hopes that it willl revive a thread that i personaly feel should be a sticky! you will need the following!!
> 
> BBq game tacos :
> 
> ...


oh my that sounds great, im on the hunt for rabbits now so I can try the recipe xD


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Well sense no one else is joining in ill share one of my fav small game marinades!

First off let me start off by saying I usually grill or spit cook if camping most of my small game meet.

I feild dress by skining, gutting, and rinceing with clean water. After which I lightly sprinkle with salt and place into a plastic bag untill I get home!

At home I place in a bowl and add "Krafts" zesty bacon catallina dressing and marinaide.

Place in fridge

While you fire up the grill!

Chargrill to well done and serve with a salad, roasted red potatoes, or grilled corn,

I personally like a baby spring Mix salad with tomatos,green olives, red onion, shredded parm. Topd with the zesty Bacon catalina.

But any salad will do!

Now I'm hungry. Time to go hunting


----------

